# Retiring to thailand



## whatsupdoc (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi 
I am new to this forum and am looking for as much advice as possible regarding a possible move to Phuket in September. I am 55 single male and have recently retired and need to know the following :
a) is Phuket a safe place to retire to
b) approximately how much it will cost on average to live there (accommodation /utilities / food / socialising etc 
c) approx how many ex pats live there 
d) is a retirement visa most suitable and how do i apply for it - can i apply in the UK 
e) what does the rental process involve 
f) What is the best banking arrangements and how do I set them up to deal with rent & bills - do i need an international bank account ?
g) how many bahts can i take into the country 
h) any other important details and / or advice that I need to know !!

Many thanks for any responses and my apologies if you have heard all of these queries before


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have little experience but can answer a fer questions:

a) I would say yes, but in some places and hours ... better avoid
b) You can find everything from cheap to very expensive
c) Lot of expats of many contries
g) You won't find baht outside Thailand

Bye and good luck


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

d)-get a 90day visa in the UK,change it to a retirement visa here in Thailand,you will need 65000THB ( $2040) per month "gov rules' or 800,000THB in a Thai bank for 60 days
e) find a place you like,first months rent,move in, some ask for a depositsame as one months rent,most like cash
f) banking here is real easy,lots of banks, we use SCB bank,no need for an international bank account,you might want to keep a bank account in the UK,then transfer,money to you bank here in Thailand,thats what most expats do.

b)that depends on how you want to live,if you have more than $2040,you can have a nice life 

hope this helps a little, Happy

PS: just remember that Phuket,will cost a lot more money to live there


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

whatsupdoc said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum and am looking for as much advice as possible regarding a possible move to Phuket in September. I am 55 single male and have recently retired and need to know the following :
> a) is Phuket a safe place to retire to
> b) approximately how much it will cost on average to live there (accommodation /utilities / food / socialising etc
> ...


a. This is the general rule: crime is high when the economy is bad, the bigger the city the more crime. The Universe functions on laws of probability. 
b If you're a drinker, a cad, it's expensive. That's one of those .. how long is a piece of string .. questions.
c. Thousands upon thousands. A lot of Brits, Germans, Dutch, Canadians, Aussies.
d. The retirement visa consists of proving you have a sizable income. And I do mean sizable!
e. You give them the money, they give you the keys.
f. The best bank is your bank, back home, ATMs are everywhere.
g. Baht never has an S. You buy Bhat in Thailand. I believe the limit for traveling abroad is 10,000$
h. They're four Thai-based websites, ajarnforum.dotnet is the most ample. It's for teachers but there is a world of information there. 

Hope this helps.

.


----------

